# Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln in der Fahrrinne in der Kieler Förde



## pelagus (30. März 2014)

So, nun ist es da, das Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln im Fahrwasser in der Kieler Förde.
Nachdem vor ca 1,5 Jahren ständig Bußgelder an die Angler verteilt wurden, hatte ein Angelkollege es mit Absicht auf ein Gerichtsverfahren ankommen lassen, um die nicht unumstrittenen Bußgelder nach über 30 Jahren freiem angeln im Fahrwasser der Kieler Förde zu klären und Rechtssicherheit für Alle zu schaffen. Das man (die Angler) die Schiffahrt nicht behindert, sollte klar sein, ebenso, das nicht geankert oder der Motorausgestellt wird.
Der Richter sah trotz akribischer Vorarbeit des Angelkollegen und Auslegungsfreifraum der Gesetze keinen Unterschied zwischen Fischen und angeln.
Somit sind die Bußgelder rechtens und das Fischen und Angeln in der Fahrrinne verboten.#d

Die KN hat über das Verfahren berichtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln in der Fahrrinne in der Kieler Förde*

Rechtskräftig oder gehen die in Berufung?
Unterstützt die Geschichte ein Verband oder Einzelkämpfer?


----------



## bacalo (30. März 2014)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln in der Fahrrinne in der Kieler Förde*

Interessant,

wann wurde "Recht" gesprochen;
hast du die Quelle parat (Aktenzeichen, Datum).
Für deine Mühen besten Dank im voraus.


----------



## pelagus (24. April 2014)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln in der Fahrrinne in der Kieler Förde*

Das war schon die Berufung, er ist ein Einzelkämpfer stellvertretend für viele Angelfreunde. Ich suche das AZ noch mal raus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln in der Fahrrinne in der Kieler Förde*

Donnerwetter, der Verband im Norden hat doch supertolle Juristen. Naja, vielleicht waren die grade (mal wieder) mit einigen ihrer diversen anderen Posten beschäftigt und hatten für die Belange der Angler grade keine Zeit.


----------



## magnus12 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Gerichtsurteil zum Angeln in der Fahrrinne in der Kieler Förde*

Der Auffenthalt in der Fahrrinne ist Drecksgefährlich. Da hat man auch nichts zu suchen, ob zum Angeln, zum Fischen oder zum Vogelgucken - das tut nicht not, schnell rüber und weg!
Selbst wenn auf 20 erfahrene Bootsführer nur ein einziger Vollidiot kommt der meint "die Stena sieht mich doch" wird es immer wieder gefährliche Situationen geben, es sei denn die Waschpo darf sich ein bischen Taschengeld dazu verdienen indem sie die Rinne freiräumt.  

Dass der Verband sich da zurückhält ist in meinen Augen absolut nachvollziehbar. Da gibt es wirklich sinnigere Aufgabenstellungen, ob die nun zufriedenstellend gelöst werden oder nicht.    

Gruß

Frank


----------

